# George Gianopoulos



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

If you peruse You Tube for music listening you might have come across George N. Gianopoulos's channel. He posts a lot of music from modern composers, many lesser known. He's also a composer in his own right and posts his own work, which I rather like.

Here's his short quintet for strings. A live performance with a score to follow along:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes! I've been tuning into his 'score-videos' for quite some time now. I wish he would credit the performers more often, but no matter.

I haven't heard any of _his_ compositions yet, so I will have to get back to you.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't know... does not strike me as too unique (definitely heavily influenced by Stravinsky). I see this composer is quite young; maybe they will make a name for themselves one day .


----------



## gngianopoulos (Jun 10, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> If you peruse You Tube for music listening you might have come across George N. Gianopoulos's channel. He posts a lot of music from modern composers, many lesser known. He's also a composer in his own right and posts his own work, which I rather like.
> 
> Here's his short quintet for strings. A live performance with a score to follow along:


Hello!

Thank you so much for sharing my music and for following my channel - your support is much appreciated.


----------



## gngianopoulos (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello, I post the performers as often as I have them. Much of the time, I've found a recording online and the musician information is not embedded in the metadata, unfortunately.

Here are a few links to my works, which you're welcome to peruse:

'The Last Silent Voice, an Opera in One Act' - 




'Suite' for Flute and Piano - 




Thirteen Haiku for Singers and Piano - 




Three Conversations for Two Clarinets - 




Thank you for listening.


----------



## gngianopoulos (Jun 10, 2017)

I appreciate you taking the time to listen. If you're interested, you're welcome to check out some of my other music, shared in the thread just above.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Ah, the man himself! You post work to your channel faster than I can listen to it all.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice of him to make himself known, rather then a mysterious nick.


----------

